# Transfer size same as image size?



## Sign Effectz (Jan 6, 2008)

If a transfer maker offers 9x12 transfers can the image be 9x12 or does it need to be slightly smaller than the transfer paper?
Also, is there usually a certain minimum amount of spacing required between ganged images?
Thanks!


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

This something some transfer makers do a poor job of communicating.....Heat Transfers | F&M Expressions | Custom Heat Transfers lists image area......


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

If they printer will print to the end you can do it. 

Either by screen printing to the end or by using a printer.


----------



## Sign Effectz (Jan 6, 2008)

Thanks Royster.

selanac...huh?


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

Sign Effectz said:


> selanac...huh?


Ditto.....


----------



## Sign Effectz (Jan 6, 2008)

royster13 said:


> This something some transfer makers do a poor job of communicating.....Heat Transfers | F&M Expressions | Custom Heat Transfers lists image area......


I see an image size for the $.15 deal but not for the other transfers. Am I missing it?


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

The sizes shown on their price list are the image areas.....


----------



## Sign Effectz (Jan 6, 2008)

Thanks. It would be awesome if they told you this...


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

Unless they have changed, when I was buying from F&M the 9x12.75 was the paper size and they would shrink the image to fit with a small margin if it was too large. In general, transfer makers will want a 1/2-1" margin.


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

The last order I got from them was on a 9 1/2" x 13 1/4" sheet....Their 15 cent special....


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

They must have changed practices then. I haven't used them in probably 4 years or so.


----------



## Sign Effectz (Jan 6, 2008)

FM told me the sizes listed are the max image sizes.


----------



## Ynkfan1 (Dec 29, 2009)

How is the hand on these transfers and is there minimums? Thanks.


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

Ynkfan1 said:


> How is the hand on these transfers and is there minimums? Thanks.


You can check minimums on their website but they do have a hand and (used to) have a somewhat shiny appearance that will go away after a wash. Overall I found them to be extremely reliable.

Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using T-Shirt Forums


----------

